# Delta CTA4 Timer Anfim grinder



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi

I have spent fair bit of time but couldn't solve my problem.

I have a Delta cta4 timer on side of my anfim grinder but when i flick and turn on grinder no matter what i do it is continuously working. Normally when you flick the grinder on it should be on stand by and there is another silver button to press and that should activate the grinder and make it work what ever you entered in timer function (in seconds)

Has anyone experienced with that type of timer/grinder combination?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Bump


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

How old is it?


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I got it as a project, thinking to spray paint or wrap it etc.. i have removed the label already but it is 8 years old maybe more.



allikat said:


> How old is it?


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

I have exactly the same problem with an anfim project so very interested to hear more about a fix!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

My guess is that one of 2 things has happened:

1: There's a solid state relay in the timer used to do the switching. The common failure mode of those is to fail always on.

2: The relay is not solid state, and the main power capacitor in the timer has aged a bit far and doesn't quite have the guts left to switch the relay over to respond to the button.

RS sells these timers new, but they're £100, which is a bit much probably. You may well need an electronics hobbyist to diagnose further.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I can set it somehow lets say 10 seconds, it counts back and when hit zero something clicks in it but nothing happens


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Inspector said:


> Thanks for the info. I can set it somehow lets say 10 seconds, it counts back and when hit zero something clicks in it but nothing happens


 Ahh, that'd be the 2nd option of the 2 I gave. It's trying to work, but the poor old capacitors have been worn out and can't summon the power to make stuff happen like they used to. The main issue with diagnosing that kind of issue is that until they're truly hosed, they'll be fine just running the low power electronics bit, it's only when they're called on to do some hard work they give up and go take a lie down. Bit like me in that...

If you know an electronics hobbyist, ask them to "recap" the thing.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

😂

Cheers!

So you reckon if i can replace the capacitor, it should stop grinder running as soon as i switch it on.

I know the right person for that, i will ask him to have a look


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Inspector said:


> 😂
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


 It should, tho there may be other worn out parts in there. But a competent hobbyist should be able to find and fix them.


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi there, exactly the same problem here!

Would be interested to see if you managed to resolve it?


----------

